# Definitive aftermarket wheel thread for Mk1



## Farky

Ive carried out a search and haven't found anything as specific as i think this thread should be. A lot of people are fitting aftermarket wheels and there are plenty of 'pic request' threads knocking about. Hopefully this thread will help people decide on what to go for and maybe even what not! Please do include OEM looking wheels which may have been fitted on other VAG models too.

Ok, we need the following on each post:

1.Picture, side on showing the full length of the car (not rear qtr pics or one wheel)
What make/model wheels your have fitted.
2.Wheel Size
3.Width
4.Offset
5.Tyre size
6.How much you car is lowered and on what springs/shocks/coilovers.
7.Width of spacers being used (if any)

Hopefully this thread will be very useful in the future, I can't start though as im still running std rims atm!


----------



## TTQ2K2

ok, I'll play: 
1. OZ racing Vela II 
2. 18s
3. 9x18 rear, 8x18 front
4. 35
5. 265/35 (r), 225/40 (f)
6. 22mm lowered on Eibach pros
7. none

bonus photo: on TTQ2k2 with stock US height back in 2002. Recognize open boot in garage?










2nd bonus: now on my 2001 225Q, lowered on bilsteins and eibach pros.










cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

19x8.3 ET25 BBS LMs with 3mm spacers 23535 tyres lowered 40mm on Eibach springs A word of warning do not use Eibach lowering springs :!: They worked great on Yellow but on my qS they raised the car by 5mm and Eibach said this was with in there there limits and would not do anything about it 
http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR/P1010034


----------



## TTQ2K2

YELLOW_TT said:


> 19x8.3 ET25 BBS LMs with 3mm spacers 23535 tyres lowered 40mm on Eibach springs A word of warning do not use Eibach lowering springs :!: They worked great on Yellow but on my qS they raised the car by 5mm and Eibach said this was with in there there limits and would not do anything about it
> http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR/P1010034


NIce pic album and sweet TTs. Not a fan of the RS badges on the Yellow, though. I mean, they're audi, and that's good but... :roll:

cheers


----------



## jamal

My turn, specs:

18" porsche gt3 split rims, mirror polished lips, house of kolor candy red centers with custom caps 
front - 7.5j final offset ET17
rear - 9j final offset ET12
215/40/18 tyres all round


----------



## DAZTTC

1. BBS CH
2. 19"
3. 8.5"
4. ET35
5. 235/35
6. 45mm lowered on KONI coilovers set to full hard :twisted: 
7. 10mm F 15mm R spacers

All this gives me a car that i can drive hard with NO wheel catching. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT Ade

BBS LM Reps, 18", 25mm Eibach lowering springs though the car is actually down 35mm, Spacers, 20mm rear & 16mm front, 225/40/18 tyres.


----------



## markypoo

1. Quattro Sport Reps
2. 18"
3. 8"
4. ET35
5. 225/40
6. 40mm lowered on Apex springs
7. 20mm F 20mm R spacers
Previous
















Current
1. BBS CH
2. 19"
3. 8.5"
4. ET 30
5. 235/35
6. 35mm lowered on Eibach springs
7. 10mm F 15mm R spacers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTQ2K2 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19x8.3 ET25 BBS LMs with 3mm spacers 23535 tyres lowered 40mm on Eibach springs A word of warning do not use Eibach lowering springs :!: They worked great on Yellow but on my qS they raised the car by 5mm and Eibach said this was with in there there limits and would not do anything about it
> http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR/P1010034
> 
> 
> 
> NIce pic album and sweet TTs. Not a fan of the RS badges on the Yellow, though. I mean, they're audi, and that's good but... :roll:
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Cheers  The qS is not mine and it is a rep it is XTRs old car


----------



## TTQ2K2

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19x8.3 ET25 BBS LMs with 3mm spacers 23535 tyres lowered 40mm on Eibach springs A word of warning do not use Eibach lowering springs :!: They worked great on Yellow but on my qS they raised the car by 5mm and Eibach said this was with in there there limits and would not do anything about it
> http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR/P1010034
> 
> 
> 
> NIce pic album and sweet TTs. Not a fan of the RS badges on the Yellow, though. I mean, they're audi, and that's good but... :roll:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers  The qS is not mine and it is a rep it is XTRs old car
Click to expand...

I've only see a couple of yellow TTs and have not been thrilled, but I must admit I do like yours...a lot. Goes to show that proper shoes make the outfit.

cheers.


----------



## scoTTy32

My offering..............




































Sportec Mono 10 Bi-Colour

8.5 x 18"

ET 35

Spacers: 10mm Front (will be changed to 15mm) 15mm Rear (will be changed to 20mm)

Tyres Pirelli PZero Rosso 225 40 18

KW V2 Coilovers set to give 35mm drop (front needs to settle down, only fitted last week)


----------



## Neb

This is a fun thread:










1. BBS LM
2.18
3.8.5
4.25
5.215/40/18
6.H&R coilovers all the way down, perches out
7.15mm rear

















1. BBS Super RS
2.18
3.8 & 9 
4.34 & 37 IIRC
5.215/40/18
6.H&R coilovers all the way down, perches out, custom rear springs
7.15mm front, 25mm rear

















1. OZ Opera II
2.19
3.8.5
4.35
5.215/35/19 front 235/35/19 rear (need to change them to 215's)
6.H&R coilovers all the way down, perches out
7.15mm adapters front, 25mm adapters rear


----------



## Icemanfr

1. Oettinger RZ 
2. 19"
3. 8.5
4. ET35
5. 225/35/19 front and 235/35-19 rear
6. Eibach coilovers but don't know how much i have lowered it...
7. Spacers 10mm front and 15 rear

On these pics, rear height is good bur front height was too important so that i've changed but no pics since then...
And yes my car was really dirty at that time... :lol:










Rear:









Front:


----------



## andy3.6tt

wheels bbs reps 19"
8.5 x 19 
215 35 19 
spacers on rear 15mm


----------



## country boy

8x19" Nouvalari reps,et35,235/35/19 Falken 452,6mm front/15mm rear spacer,FK Highsport coilovers wound right down at the rear and about 1.5 inches left in the front.










8.5x19" LM reps,same spec as above but with 20mm spacers in the rear


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay here you go...










1. Genuine MTM Bimoto wheels powdercoated satin black
2. 19in
3. 8.5in
4. ET30
5. 235/35/19
6. Koni coilovers and lowered by at least this [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] much I reckon...  
7. 16mm front and 20mm rear. Thinking of replacing rears with 25mm if I can get away with it.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## L13BUG

MAM MT1 18x8.5 30ET, 225/40/18 YOKOHAMA PARADA SPEC2 TYRES,
Lowered 35mm on Eibach springs with no spacers


----------



## Tim G

1. OZ Supertorismo GT in secret custom colour :wink:
2. 18"
3. 8"
4. ET 35
5. 225/40/18
6. Koni Coilovers
7. 12mm front & 25mm rear


----------



## mrcee

Great Thread - this should have been done ages ago 8)


----------



## Neb

this should be a sticky. It's a really good resource for people learning about offsets too.


----------



## dzTT

1. Inovit Blade
2. 18"
3. 8"
4. ET35
5. 225/40/18
6. Apex 40mm Lowering Springs
7. 20mm Front / 25mm Rear


----------



## bobski

Ok here you go.










1. Italian replica RS4 in custom paint.
2. 19in 
3. 8in
4. ET35
5. 235/35/19
6. Standard
7. 15mm front and 20mm rear.

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Matt B

Tim G said:


> 1. OZ Supertorismo GT in secret custom colour :wink:
> 2. 18"
> 3. 8"
> 4. ET 35
> 5. 225/40/18
> 6. Koni Coilovers
> 7. 12mm front & 25mm rear


I really love these wheels


----------



## philz

Tim G said:


> 1. OZ Supertorismo GT in secret custom colour :wink:
> 2. 18"
> 3. 8"
> 4. ET 35
> 5. 225/40/18
> 6. Koni Coilovers
> 7. 12mm front & 25mm rear


Are they much lighter than the standard wheels? Have you noticed any improvement in handling due to the wheels do you think?


----------



## Neb

Tim G said:


>


one of my favorite TT's [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Tim G

philz said:


> Are they much lighter than the standard wheels? Have you noticed any improvement in handling due to the wheels do you think?


Immpossible to say with a combo of H&R ARB's, Koni's, Defcons, the wheels etc. They are lighter for sure, but on a car thats as fat as the TT, lets face it, its not gonna make a huge difference! However, a wise man once said 'the less un-sprung weight the better' 



Neb said:


> one of my favorite TT's [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Funny, as your TT is one of my favourites  Especially on the BBS [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



bobski said:


> Ok here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bobski


Mirrors, Wheel centres, Fence, Tree .... Oh hang on, its not a spot the difference is it Bob?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## bobski

Tim G said:


> Mirrors, Wheel centres, Fence, Tree .... Oh hang on, its not a spot the difference is it Bob?! :lol: :wink:


 PMSL... :lol: Do i need some new pics then Tim


----------



## Farky

Seeing as I started this thread and thought it would be a good source for wheel info, I'm now in a position to contribute to it...

1. Mk5 Golf R32 version 3 reps.
2. 19"
3. 8.5
4. ET45 (foul the strut)
5. 235/35/19 F&R
6. 40mm drop on Apex springs.
7. 20mm Front and 30mm Rear bringing the final offset to ET25 front and ET15 rear (not shown in pics)


----------



## UKRPG

Now I can join in properly thought I'd resurrect this cracker from the recent past!

1. Audi R8 reps in Black.
2. 19"
3. 8
4. ET35
5. 235/35/19 F&R - Falken 452's
6. 40mm drop on Apex springs.
7. originally 15mm front and rar, front ow down to 10mm to avoid rubbing which worked a treat!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2418


----------



## percolated

Neb said:


> This is a fun thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. BBS Super RS
> 2.18
> 3.8 & 9
> 4.34 & 37 IIRC
> 5.215/40/18
> 6.H&R coilovers all the way down, perches out, custom rear springs
> 7.15mm front, 25mm rear


this is the best looking tt i have ever seen. all i can say is [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Neb

percolated said:


> this is the best looking tt i have ever seen. all i can say is [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Thanks


----------



## NAFE_P

percolated said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fun thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. BBS Super RS
> 2.18
> 3.8 & 9
> 4.34 & 37 IIRC
> 5.215/40/18
> 6.H&R coilovers all the way down, perches out, custom rear springs
> 7.15mm front, 25mm rear
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best looking tt i have ever seen. all i can say is [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing, it looks bloody awesome


----------



## Dance171

Very nice car neb 

since nobody has posted these wheels yet

RS6 18" with 40mm drop and 20mm spacers all round


----------



## Bikerz

Neb no-one is going to take away from you that is stunning (well nobody with any taste :wink: )
I used to have SLAMMED Lupo GTI and I was into teh Million in "Scene Points" but couldnt drive hard on bumpy A roads as it caught loads.

How is yours to drive hard? or is it really a show car (I could easily belive this) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## percolated

any more? this thread has heaps of potential...


----------



## Neb

Bikerz said:


> Neb no-one is going to take away from you that is stunning (well nobody with any taste :wink: )
> I used to have SLAMMED Lupo GTI and I was into teh Million in "Scene Points" but couldnt drive hard on bumpy A roads as it caught loads.
> 
> How is yours to drive hard? or is it really a show car (I could easily belive this) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


with the RS setup I could drive it hard and it was my daily driver 2hrs a day. Was solid, no rubbing either. Yes you have to watch for bumps but overall I was happy


----------



## mk1f4n

Ok so you have probably all seen this but as there has been lots of questions lately on Wheel fitment and offsets thought I would bump it back up, I have found this very useful as I havent been on here that long and was wondering about the fitment of my new wheels I have bought. Looks like it could be updated with some new pics I will add mine when back from the refurbers.


----------



## Wak

1.RS6 Reps
2.R.9" F.8"
3.19"
4.ET35
5.R.265/30/19 F.235/30/19
6.Koni Coilover R.25mm approx F.30mm approx
7.R. 5mm Spacer F.12mm spacer


----------



## Naresh

Wak said:


> 1.RS6 Reps
> 2.R.9" F.8"
> 3.19"
> 4.ET35
> 5.R.265/30/19 F.235/30/19
> 6.Koni Coilover R.25mm approx F.30mm approx
> 7.12mm spacers all round


Also available in blue...........  
Mine are 19x8, wrapped in 235/35/19 FK-452 tyres with 15mm spacers all round and finished off with flush fitting valves.


----------



## TTQ2K2

Just added update on page 1,post #2. Now same wheels on all 3 TTs.

cheers.


----------



## Neb

new wheels!

19x8 front et 20 (after adapters)
19x9 rear et 10 (after adapters)
215/35/19 Falken 452 all around.


----------



## alby7781

I see some of you with the RS6 reps.. just out of curiosity where did you get them? ive been looking for months now, for 19" rs6 rep rims and been through forum after forum and lots of websites ....oh btw i live in america, i would appreciate any help you could get me


----------



## TT8N

Naresh said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.RS6 Reps
> 2.R.9" F.8"
> 3.19"
> 4.ET35
> 5.R.265/30/19 F.235/30/19
> 6.Koni Coilover R.25mm approx F.30mm approx
> 7.12mm spacers all round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also available in blue...........
> Mine are 19x8, wrapped in 235/35/19 FK-452 tyres with 15mm spacers all round and finished off with flush fitting valves.
Click to expand...

also available in silver... 

1.RS6 Reps
2.8"
3.19"
4.ET30 !!!
5.R.225/35/19
6.VMAxx Coilovers
7.without spacers now









http://img.carstyling.hu/usercars/00/05/54/77/55477_1271612294.jpg[/img
[img]http://img.carstyling.hu/usercars/00/05/54/77/55477_1271612424.jpg


----------



## les

1.Genuine BBS CHs in gloss black with red line.
2.19"
3.8.5 I think.
4.Et 35 I think
5.235/35/19
6.KW Variant ones. Approx 30mm.
7.10mm front. 15mm rears.


----------



## Archidan

1 - Kahn RS-C.
2 - 18"
3 - 8"
4 - ET 35
5 - 225/40
6 - Lowered on Eibach pro's approx 25mm
7 - 15mm front, 20mm rear.


----------



## danielW2599

being as this is the "definitive" wheel thread, does anyone have any pictures of black alloys (pref gloss black but not fussed) on a black TT?


----------



## tomo87

19" BBS LM
8.5" fronts and 9.5" rears
et37
215/35 fronts and 235/35 rears
Apex springs
15mm front spacers and 20mm rear spacers

= STANCE


----------



## triplefan

1.Kahn RSC2
2.8.5"
3.19"
4.ET35
5.235/35/19
6.Standard facelift suspension
7.10 Front 15 Rear ( but could go to 20)


----------



## YT-TT

1. BBS LM Reps
2. 8.5"
3. 19"
4. ET35
5. 225/35/19 
6. FK coilovers - all the way down at the back, fronts adjusted to match
7. 5mm each side front, 20mm each side rear (will be fiddling with this though)\


----------



## tgorman

1. RH ZW4
2. 8.5"
3. 18"
4. ET36
5. -
6. Vmaxx Coiloverrs 
7. 5x112 Adaptors F=20mm R=25mm


----------



## stu_tt

tomo87 said:


> 19" BBS LM
> 8.5" fronts and 9.5" rears
> et37
> 215/35 fronts and 235/35 rears
> Apex springs
> 15mm front spacers and 20mm rear spacers
> 
> = STANCE


Awesome car, top colour, wheels exactly right.. 8) 8)

For my sins, I chose the CH....









19", ET35, 8.5" Eibach springs (std height -5mm), no spacers Fr, 10mm Rear (I think)......don't think the LM's would work as well on a black car though... 

stu


----------



## DAZTTC

For my sins, I chose the CH....









19", ET35, 8.5" Eibach springs (std height -5mm), no spacers Fr, 10mm Rear (I think)......don't think the LM's would work as well on a black car though... 

stu[/quote]

Looking good Stu take it you've had the referb now. 8)

DAZ


----------



## crapgolf

tomo87 said:


> 19" BBS LM
> 8.5" fronts and 9.5" rears
> et37
> 215/35 fronts and 235/35 rears
> Apex springs
> 15mm front spacers and 20mm rear spacers
> 
> = STANCE


LOVVVVVVVVE IT thinking about changing mine to these ,mine was expensive but I might well change,,


----------



## tgorman

Shame there reps :?


----------



## 1sloauditt

2001 Audi TT 225hp USA
19 RS6 Replicas
Wheel Spacers front and rear.


----------



## Paza3

loving that turbo badge... very unlike me as it not standard but yeah that works on that tt real nice IMO


----------



## AshleyC

Brilliant thread! this needs to be a sticky surely! then more people will add their wheels.. i will contribute as soon as i get them fitted..

dont suppose anyone has had the new style RS6 wheels fitted have they?

thanks.


----------



## kazinak

AshleyC said:


> Brilliant thread! this needs to be a sticky surely! then more people will add their wheels.. i will contribute as soon as i get them fitted..
> 
> dont suppose anyone has had the new style RS6 wheels fitted have they?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## ClassyCalvin

danielW2599 said:


> being as this is the "definitive" wheel thread, does anyone have any pictures of black alloys (pref gloss black but not fussed) on a black TT?


 :wink:


----------



## Predator

Audi TT 3.2 DSG 2004
Wheels Audi S5 18x8j 
ET 35
Custom paint 
225/40/18 tires front and rear
25mm spacers rear
Eibach Pro Street S inox made by KW Coilovers


----------



## GrandeD

Predator said:


> Audi TT 3.2 DSG 2004
> Wheels Audi S5 18x8j
> ET 35
> Custom paint
> 225/40/18 tires front and rear
> 25mm spacers rear
> XYZ Coilovers


That Paint is amazing, a real nice colour!


----------



## Si_1987

Audi TT 225 2000
Wheels : Mania 19's (Looking to change)
Tyres: 235/35/19 (harsh ride as these wheels should have 255's on them)





































(With out the crome inserts)


----------



## kazinak




----------



## Tonny_B

DAZTTC said:


> 1. BBS CH
> 2. 19"
> 3. 8.5"
> 4. ET35
> 5. 235/35
> 6. 45mm lowered on KONI coilovers set to full hard :twisted:
> 7. 10mm F 15mm R spacers
> 
> All this gives me a car that i can drive hard with NO wheel catching.
> DAZ 8)


Love the look on youre car


----------



## Nick 225TT

1.YSM R8 DESIGN GUNMETAL & POL SPLIT 5 SPOKE ALLOYS
2.18"
3.8J
4.35
5.225/18/40
6.stock springs & shocks
7.No spacers


----------



## gally

The Silver car above, is that just corner splitters or one full splitter?


----------



## Leebo310

GrandeD said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT 3.2 DSG 2004
> Wheels Audi S5 18x8j
> ET 35
> Custom paint
> 225/40/18 tires front and rear
> 25mm spacers rear
> XYZ Coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Paint is amazing, a real nice colour!
Click to expand...

+1 the paint with those wheels looks awesome. Very nice mate


----------



## warrenstuart

1. Toora T950
2. 19"
3. 8"
4. ET35
5. 225/35 x 19
6. Facelift suspension
7. No spacers


----------



## Silverye

Can I ask is there are any recommended alloy retailers that people tend to use or is it all over the place?

Tia
Richard.


----------



## carpet3

Silverye said:


> Can I ask is there are any recommended alloy retailers that people tend to use or is it all over the place?
> 
> Tia
> Richard.


Would also like to know this


----------



## V6RUL

I used Rimstyle for my setup..

Steve


----------



## b155ett

can someone let me know what this set up would be. looks like bbs gt but need to know if they are staggered wheels and what offset

cheers


----------



## b155ett

Farky said:


> Seeing as I started this thread and thought it would be a good source for wheel info, I'm now in a position to contribute to it...
> 
> 1. Mk5 Golf R32 version 3 reps.
> 2. 19"
> 3. 8.5
> 4. ET45 (foul the strut)
> 5. 235/35/19 F&R
> 6. 40mm drop on Apex springs.
> 7. 20mm Front and 30mm Rear bringing the final offset to ET25 front and ET15 rear (not shown in pics)


tried to contact you via pm but wouldn't allow it for some reason so hope you see this question..... im looking at 19' staggered with an offset of 45/50 your the only car on here that I can see that has the same offset and you state that it foules the strut?? which strut is this and is it a major issue???

cheers

steve


----------



## Sandy

May as well add to the list as we're on the topic 

Ace deep dish 
18"
8 1/2 j 
235 40 18 
Et 35 
Lowered on Amax 40mm 
20mm spacers up front 
15mm spacers on rear


----------



## peartcart12

Axe ex 10 18"


----------



## Sandy

peartcart12 said:


> Axe ex 10 18"


Very nice


----------



## peartcart12

Sandy said:


> peartcart12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Axe ex 10 18"
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
Click to expand...

Cheers Sandy


----------



## Sandy

peartcart12 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peartcart12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Axe ex 10 18"
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Sandy
Click to expand...

No problem. Bet those wheels would look nice on mine haha 

Sandy


----------



## 3TT3

I use 20 " or at least I will be until october .
For an alloy retailer with lots of gallery(that they have fitted) pics of a mk 1 TT with 18/19/ 20" google projex .


----------



## Dkloosterhuis

Sorry guys, I have been looking all over the forum but I can't seem to find the exact offset (ET) of the standard, 17 inch wheels for the MK1 TT, see pic. Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## David C

Dkloosterhuis said:


> Sorry guys, I have been looking all over the forum but I can't seem to find the exact offset (ET) of the standard, 17 inch wheels for the MK1 TT, see pic. Can someone please enlighten me?


8N0601025A are 7.5"x17" ET32


----------



## Dkloosterhuis

Thanks!


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

V6RUL said:


> I used Rimstyle for my setup..
> 
> Steve


these are the best of the bunch, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## OeTT

Oettinger RXX, 19" x 8.5j
ET50 5x 112
25mm pcd adapters all round.
235/35 x 19

Standard V6 suspension.


----------



## intott

1. OZ Superturismo GT


2.18 inch
3.8
4. Ofset 45
5.225 40
6. 20mm lowered on bilstein b12 kit
7. 10mm front 15 rear


----------



## sdjfaulkes

Seems this is coming back from the dead, which is just in time for me. Posting so I can keep track of this thread. Love the BBS look.


----------

